# Review: Tamron 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di II VC HLD by TDP



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 15, 2017)

```
<p>The-Digital-Picture has completed their extensive review for the brand new Tamron 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di II VC HLD lens. If you’re looking for a great wide angle option for your APS-C DSLR, you can’t go wrong with this new Tamron. I think the VC really separates it from Canon’s terrific EF-S 10-22 f/3.5-4.5.</p>
<p><strong>From The-Digital-Picture:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>The advantages of this lens start on the surface, with a great-to-handle shape and sharp looks. To get great images requires having a lens with you and the size and weight of this lens makes it easy to carry and comfortable to use for even long periods of time. Weather sealing is another advantage of the 10-24 VC, featuring a ready-for-whatever mindset by design. The image quality delivered by this lens competes well against the other options and when slow shutter speeds begin to adversely affect image quality, this lens’ excellent vibration compensation system will, by far, differentiate it from most of the crowd. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tamron-10-24mm-f-3.5-4.5-Di-II-VC-HLD-Lens.aspx">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p><a href="https://bhpho.to/2nLfxaR">Tamron 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di II VC HLD Lens at B&H Photo</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Jopa (May 16, 2017)

It will work well with my SL2! Oh, wait...


----------



## AvTvM (May 16, 2017)

very unimpressive. IQ behind EF-S 10-22, released 13 years ago an d also behind dirt-cheap original Canon EF-S 10-18 with IS. 

Wheather sealing being the only advantage, but of very limited use, only relevant on Canon 7D/7D2, since all other Canon APS-C camera bodies (rebels, 77D, 80D) are not sealed.

Tamron pricing not attractive compared to both Canon lenses plus features and IQ and also loses value much faster than original Canon lenses. 

and although TDP fails to mention it: the age-old Tamron problem still present: zoom ring yet again turning *the wrong way* is still not fixed. zoom ring turnibg *the wrong, Nikon way* is a sign of utter disrespect for Canon user base and even mor importantly an unpleasant nuisance in the field when used intermittently with real Canon lenses. as long as tamron is not willing to get such a simple and basic feature *really right* they dont deserve business from Canon users. they might peddle their wares to Nikonians, who are in more need of decent DX WA lenses anyways.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 16, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> very unimpressive. IQ behind EF-S 10-22, released 13 years ago an d also behind dirt-cheap original Canon EF-S 10-18 with IS.
> 
> Wheather sealing being the only advantage, but of very limited use, only relevant on Canon 7D/7D2, since all other Canon APS-C camera bodies (rebels, 77D, 80D) are not sealed.
> 
> ...


Not sure under what rock you live, but both 70D and 80D have featured weather sealing. Also most users don't care in what direction the zoom and focus rings turn as long as the 3rd party lens is cheaper than 1st party lens and has better features(weather sealing, silent motors and image stabiliser) to boot.


----------



## AvTvM (May 16, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Not sure under what rock you live, but both 70D and 80D have featured weather sealing. Also most users don't care in what direction the zoom and focus rings turn as long as the 3rd party lens is cheaper than 1st party lens and has better features(weather sealing, silent motors and image stabiliser) to boot.



Thanks for the correction. So I note, there are TWO (2) current Canon APS-C EOS models with (some) wheather-sealing where Tamron lens sealing could be useful. 

Other than that, Tamron 10-24 has only disadvantages over the 2 respective Canon EF-S lenses. Especially in terms of IQ. And as far as AF-consistency is concerned .. I am not aware that Tamron has an official license for Canon AF/lens-mount protocol. 

And wrong turning zoom rings (and/or focus rings) are a full-blown P.I.T.A. for to anyone using different lenses intermittently.


----------



## Luds34 (May 16, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure under what rock you live, but both 70D and 80D have featured weather sealing. Also most users don't care in what direction the zoom and focus rings turn as long as the 3rd party lens is cheaper than 1st party lens and has better features(weather sealing, silent motors and image stabiliser) to boot.
> ...



Ehhhh, to each their own. I've never really cared on the zoom ring. I start to turn it and if it's going the "wrong way" I just quickly switch directions. Having that attitude allows one to easily pick up any camera with a zoom ring and just make it work.

I'd like to see Tamron and Sigma compete with a more normal UWA zoom for full frame. I'd love to see something in that 16-35mm range.


----------



## pknight (May 16, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> very unimpressive. IQ behind EF-S 10-22, released 13 years ago an d also behind dirt-cheap original Canon EF-S 10-18 with IS.
> 
> Wheather sealing being the only advantage, but of very limited use, only relevant on Canon 7D/7D2, since all other Canon APS-C camera bodies (rebels, 77D, 80D) are not sealed.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what review you read. In comparing the Tamron to the EF-S 10-18, the conclusion was that the Canon had a narrower aperture, more vignetting, and was less well-built.  In comparison with the EF-S 10-22, the Canon was found to have "modestly" better IQ at wide apertures and less geometric distortion (remedied with one click in LR), but more vignetting and a lower maximum magnification. The EF-S 10-22 lists for 30% more than the Tamron, even after 13 years. You can arbitrarily dismiss the importance of weather sealing, as though if your camera is ruined by the rain your lens may as well be trashed as well, but most people would prefer to minimize the loss, regardless of whether their camera is weather sealed. The honest 4 stops of VC is a true benefit if you ever wander indoors or outside on a dark day. And then there is the 6-year Tamron warranty, which should shame Canon and Nikon and everyone else with a one-year warranty to accompany their OEM prices. Finally, the Tap-in console reduces the standard 3rd-party boogeyman of future incompatibility by making firmware updates quick and easy.

Now, it happens that I currently have both the Tamron and the EF-S 10-22. I have conducted comparisons. It is true that on the edges, especially at 10mm wide open, the Canon is slightly sharper in the corners (it is not sharper in the center, where a subject is likely to be found). However, this is only evident if you are pixel peeping. The differences are not visible under normal image viewing conditions, whether on screen or in print. The Canon does have visibly greater CA, however. Like geometric distortion, this is easily corrected in post, and should not be a practical matter in making a choice, but the difference SOOC remains. Also, IMO the Tamron is better built. Tamron even supplies a lens hood at no additional cost (shame, Canon!).

As far as the zoom ring turning the "wrong" way, to each their own. If that is enough to turn you off, then that's your issue. The days of glibly dismissing third-party gear with confidence that OEM gear will necessarily be superior have passed.


----------



## AvTvM (May 16, 2017)

pknight said:


> As far as the zoom ring turning the "wrong" way, to each their own. If that is enough to turn you off, then that's your issue. The days of glibly dismissing third-party gear with confidence that OEM gear will necessarily be superior have passed.



I see no reason why anybody in their right mind would buy this Tamron lens instead of one of the 2 Canon EF-S lenses.

If you are on a tight budget and/or want IS: take the EF-S 10-18. Difference in max. aperture does not matter much. 3.5 or 4.5 ... no big deal for many UWA applications. IQ-wise the Canon is at least as good as the Tamron. 

If you have a bit more budget, take the EF-S 10-22. IQ-wise superior to the Tamron, very well built, yet a bit lighter to lug around. 

As far as zoom ring direction goes. No, "it does not depend". there is "really right" and there is "really wrong". if a 3rd party maker is not even willing to match simple, but extremely handling-relevant features like this to the standard of the original equipment manfucturer they are trying to copycat, one just has to wonder, what other corners they are cutting in their products. 

To me wrong zoom ring direction [Nikon way with Canon lens mount] is a clear signal: "buyer beware" ... something is really wrong here.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 17, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure under what rock you live, but both 70D and 80D have featured weather sealing. Also most users don't care in what direction the zoom and focus rings turn as long as the 3rd party lens is cheaper than 1st party lens and has better features(weather sealing, silent motors and image stabiliser) to boot.
> ...


Tamron, Sigma and Tokina all reverse engineer AF protocols for Nikon F and Canon EF mounts and no licensing program exists for those two mounts hence the reason for existence of USB docks. Currently only μ4/3 and Sony E mounts have licensing program in place for 3rd party manufacturers. 
As far as the reverse direction of focus/zoom rings is concerned it's not as big of a deal people make it to be, within a day or two using these lenses hands are trained to turn them in right direction. To be fair I do use quite a bit of Nikon system from time to time as well.


----------



## AvTvM (May 17, 2017)

it may be no big deal for you. for many Canon users wrong turning lens rings are a real problem that could easily be solved/avoided by 3rd party manufacturers. they are making different variants of their lenses for different lens mounts already. so why not do it really right and match zoom and focus ring direction to the lens mount - by default! no big deal, neither technically nor in terms of cost.

wrong turn rings pn lenses are a telltale sign that tanron is not taking Canon users seriously enough. until tamron provides "really right" lenses, they should therefore be ignored and avoided by Canon users. 

i have owned Tamron zooms and only realized after purchase in real use what a problem wrong turn rings can be in dynamic shooting situations, missing shots. insold those lenses and bought "really right". ever since i do my best to raise awardness of this problem in the hope that tamron and others finally deal with it. sigma has been moving and delivers some (many?) of their bewerr lenses with ring direction matching Canon mount (dont know if Nikon versions habe it wrong then or whether they really match it to lens mount variation). 

tamron had been diehard on this subject until now, so onvioksly they need to be told more often and their lenses should be avoided by Canon users ... until Tamron gets it really right.


----------

